# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Buying Indonesian Rupiah in Sydney

## xenresraymond

Can someone tell me where one get the best exchange rate for Indonesian Rupiah in Sydney?

----------


## xenosadams

You might get a better exchange rate at the airport in Indonesia, as can be found throughout Australia.
Change everything you need for the day or even a taxi ride to the airport and is located near tourist attractions have to offer better rates.

----------

